
Blazing fast RFC5424-compliant syslog parser - leodido
https://github.com/influxdata/go-syslog
======
leodido
Written with Ragel targeting Golang.

Provides partial parsing, too.

2μs to parse an average syslog line.

Feedbacks always welcome.

